# Recruitment: Zombies...Day One



## Felix1459 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Introduction:* The time is now. The city: Sacramento, California. The world is as you know it, technology is as is. The campaign will start with your character on day one. You'll be going through your daily routine when it happens...Zombies attack!!! It's up to you from there. Goal? Survival. Please include a brief background with your character...are they a parent on their way to work? A Policeman just getting off the night shift? A teenager on his way to school? Whatever. The game will start just after 6:00 am so wherever or whatever your character would normally be doing is where you'll start. List family and friends and you're starting location.

*Books: *D20 Modern and Urban Arcana (for weapons, feats, starting occupations & character classes). 

*PL: *Current tech available.

*Races:* Human. (Perhaps Zombie if you get turned, until you can create another character and join back in the mayhem).

*Ability Scores:* 36 point-buy in.
Attribute Score_____Cost
8________________0 pts.
9________________1 pts.
10_______________2 pts.
11_______________3 pts.
12_______________4 pts.
13_______________5 pts.
14_______________6 pts.
15_______________8 pts.
16_______________10 pts.
17_______________13 pts.
18_______________16 pts.

*Starting Level:* Level 1. Max HP with *ALL *Action Points. 

*Wealth and Additional Equipment:* Roll as normal.

*Open Slots: All slots open. This will be a game of survival. As mentioned earlier, if you die: play as your Zombie-self until you come up with another character to play as (who'll join in at -1 level from the rest of the party). You don't have to stick with the party either...if you think they're going the wrong way then feel free t o venture out on your own (though there is safety in numbers).*

*FREE FEAT:** All characters get Armor Proficiency (light) as a free feat. (You’ll notice this will be a recurring theme in my games). I also allow the Moonlighting feat (which allows you to choose two starting occupations) and Ambidextrous feat (which brings the two weapon fighting penalty down by 2 and you don’t imply the -4 penalty for using a weapon in your offhand).*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 30, 2010)

Interesting movie themed game. I'm in. 
Here's my characert sheet. Jack the Lumberjack. Big guy with a chainsaw. Will write background up later today.


```
Name: Jack
Tough Heroe 1
Occupation: Rural

Str: 16 +3 (6p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 (4p.)     BAB: +0         Hit points: 10+3+3= 16
Con: 16 +3 (10p.)     Grapple: +3     Wound points: 16
Int: 12 +1 (2p.)          
Wis: 14 +2 (2p.)     Init: +2     
Cha:  8 -2 (1p.)        

Defense:  15 = 10 base + 1 class + 2 dex +2 armor
Ranged: +2
Melee: +3

Unarmed: +5 for 1d6+3
Chain saw: +4 for 3d6+4 19-20 critical

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +3          +4
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      0     +2          +2

Languages: Chinese, English


Feats: Brawl (Occupation), Simple weapon prof (Class), Exotic Weapon 

prof, Toughness, Armor prof light (free) 

Skill Points: 12       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Spot                       4    +2          +6
Profesion                  4    +2          +6
Climb                      4    +3          +7



Talents:
Remain conscious

Equipment:               
Chain saw
Pepper Spray
Caltrops
Bolt cutter
Duct tape
First aid kit
Backpack
Rope
Flashlight
Pullup pouch vest (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2389514/ 

drops wealth by 1)

Wealth: 1+4+2d4(6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2389508/): 10 

(-1 from equipment)


Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 190 lb.
Eyes: black
Face Hair: Black
Skin: tanned
```


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks good Voda Vosa...only thing...you still have 11 points to spend on abilities...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 30, 2010)

I forgot to change the costs, but look at the scores, the are the result of a 36 point buy.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 30, 2010)

Super interested. If there's one thing I love more than D&D it's zombies. I played in one RL modern game with this set-up as well. I might have to revive Sir Reginald Hawthorne III, big game hunter, for this one (the original died from DM burnout, not zombie bites ironically)...or perhaps I can just play myself, a young guy who's watched/read way too much zombie stuff. I'll dig my modern stuff out of storage


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 30, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Looks good Voda Vosa...only thing...you still have 11 points to spend on abilities...




Oops...yeah I was looking at the costs before I even looked at the actual ability stats.  Every thing else looks great. Looking forward to the background.

Renau1g glad to have you aboard.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 30, 2010)

WIP - will go with the zombie nerd, even calls himself Max in homage to his idol Max Brooks. 


```
Name: Max
Strong Hero 1
Occupation: Investigative 

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +1         Hit points: 8+2= 10
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)     Grapple: +3     Wound points: 14
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)          
Wis: 8 -1 (0p.)     Init: +3     
Cha:  8 -1 (0p.)        

Defense:  16 = 10 base + 1 class + 3 dex +2 armor * +1 vs. melee attacks
Ranged: +4
Melee: +4

Katana: +4 for 2d6+4, 19-20 critical
Glock 17 autoloader: +5 for 2d6, 20 critical, range 30 ft
Winchester 94 Hunting Rifle: +4 for 2d10, 20 critical, range 90 ft.
Benelli 121 M1: +4 for 2d8, 20 critical, range 40 ft.

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +3          +4
Ref:                       0     +3          +3
Will:                      0     -1          -1

Languages:  English


Feats: Personal Firearms Prof. (Occupation), Simple weapon prof (Class), Exotic Weapon prof (katana), Defensive Martial Arts, Armor prof light (free) 

Skill Points: 24       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                      2    +3          +5
Computer Use          3    +3           +6
Profession               2     -1           +1
Jump                      2    +3          +5
Know(curnt events)  2    +3          +5
Listen/Spot             1   -1           +0
Search                   3     +3         +6
Tumble                   2    +3          +5


Talents:
Melee Smash

Equipment:               
Katana (drops wealth by 1)
Winchester 94 Hunting Rifle (drops wealth by 1) - 200 rounds
Glock 17 autoloader (drops wealth by 1) - 100 rounds
Benelli 121 M1 (drops wealth by 1) - 50 rounds
Light undercover shirt (drops wealth by 1)
Crank-powered Radio
Matches (in waterproof tin)
Hiking Boots
Extra Socks
Quart Water Bottle
Water Purification Tablets
Flashlight (and 12 spare C batteries)
Poncho 
Map (of U.S.)
Compass
First Aid Kit
Crowbar
Backpack
BMX Bike
Binoculars
Rope
Sleeping Bag
Knife
Handheld manual can-opener

Wealth: 5
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2393357/]Starting Wealth bonus (2d4 2=7)[/url] +2 for profession -4 equipment



Age: 21
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 168 lb.
Eyes: blue
Face Hair: none
Skin: pale

Family: Mother, Father, and 13 year old brother, Kevin. 
Friends: Mostly known by screen names, but there's one local guy, nicknamed, Romeroisagod, who Jim's had a coffee with on occasion. He lives on the south side of the city, Jim on the north, closer to the rural parts of the state.
```

[sblock=Background]
Jim "Max" Vance was a typical teen, loving movies, a bit of underage drinking, and of course girls. He was in his senior year at Hiram W. Johnson High School  when he discovered a book that changed his life. The book was called "The Zombie Survival Guide" by Max Brooks. Jim had always enjoyed zombie movies, and picked this up on a lark at the local mega-bookstore. After reading it, Jim knew that he had to prepare himself for what was only a matter of time. His parents scoffed at him as he discussed his plans with them and what they needed to do, especially when he suggested cashing in their IRA's and re-mortgaging the house to finance his proposed stronghold in Alaska. After months of preparation, and subsequently dropping out of school, Jim's parents kicked him out of the house. He managed to crash with a friend for a few days, until he became too annoying for his friend with constant talk about escape plans A through E, never having just one. After working a few part-time jobs and scraping by in a flea-bag apartment, Jim caught onto an idea. He launched a website that would become a cult favourite. He would comb through newspapers around the world and identify "suspicious stories" that might indicate a potential cover-up. Turns out there were a lot of like-minded people out there and he spent most of his waking hours online, discussing theories, possible zombpocalypse scenarios, etc, etc. This morning, like every morning, Jim was waking up at 5:30 to get ready for the day, grabbing a light breakfast and a quick shower, before sitting at his trusty computer to begin his daily ritual of checking the online editions of the papers when he heard a siren in the background, he ignored it, but then heard another, and another. His curiosity got the better of him and Jim ran to the window, looking outside. What he saw was way more than he expected...[/sblock]


----------



## dystmesis (Jan 31, 2010)

Magic and stuff is allowed in this game? Psionics?


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 31, 2010)

Magic is always a possibility but I was just going for a no holds barred Dawn of the Dead type game. Y'know, Zombies everywhere trying to eat your brains!!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2010)

Jack is a simple man. He grew up in his grandparent's farm, alongside his parents, uncles, cousins... and a long list of relatives. He was raised with the good ol' values of the past. 
He was always the biggest of the children in the house. As he grew up, he took care of the most exhausting tasks in the farm. He even pulled the cows into the corrals, as he didn't like the electric stunguns. 
He enjoyed cutting wood and carving things in it, so he always wondered the woods with his woodaxe, choosing the finest wood. 
As years passed, and his grandparents died, his family modernized and most left the farm, leaving most jobs for him, until only he remained. Of course he could manage all tasks in the farm, but administrative issues, selling and buying things was not something that came easy to him. 
Eventually, he had to sell the farm to support his debts. 
He found job quite fast though, as lumberjack. Luberjack is what he was born for! They gave him a chainsaw, a big one, and since that day on, the legend of Jack the Lumberjack was born.
Of course it was something like a limited legend, only known to other lumberjacks, as Jack was more effective than the modern machines. 
Dressed in a red shirt with black boxes, a pair of jeans, working shoes, a red wool hat and a leather jacket, Jack the Lumberjack reports for duty at 5 AM, and sings out at 8 PM. 
At 9 PM he was eating at a local place for truck drivers on the road when IT started....


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2010)

Would like to join with a tough biker guy. More to come!


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome Walking Dad. Look forward to seeing the biker, would he perchance be an outlaw biker?


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 2, 2010)

*Ronald Sidenblad*

Still a work in progress. Based on his very brief background, I picked emergency services. Since he's homeless, I'm not sure what further adjustments might need to be made. Obviously, a occupational +2 wealth bonus doesn't seem appropriate. Thoughts?

[sblock=Ronald Sidenblad's Background]
[imager]http://media.nowpublic.net/images/1c/c/1cc42c003873ff99a86e710d7aec2fa9.jpg[/imager]
Ronald is an Army combat medic whose mental problems led to him dropping out of medical school and then out of society.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ronald Sidenblad's Stats]
*Class & Level* Dedicated Hero 1; *Reputation* +1
*Occupation* Emergency Services
-----
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7
-----
*Defense*
*AC* 13, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +1 defense)
*hp* 8 (1d6+2); *Action Points* 5
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +4
-----
*Offense*
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* 
*Ranged* 
*Base Atk* +0
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
-----
*Statistics*
*Str* 10, *Dex* 14, *Con* 14, *Int* 14, *Wis* 16, *Cha* 14
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light), Medical Expert, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Surgery
*Skills (Ranks)* Craft (pharmaceutical) +8 (4), Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +7 (4), Knowledge (streetwise) +6 (4), Listen +7 (4), Sense Motive +7 (4), Spot +7 (4), Treat Injury +12 (4)
*Occupation Skills* Knowledge (earth and life sciences), Treat Injury
*Wealth Bonus* +2
*Languages* English
-----
*Stuff*
*Talents* Healing Knack
*Equipment:* 
*Baggage:* 
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard Mark


----------



## renau1g (Feb 2, 2010)

Updated my background.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 2, 2010)

@renau1g: looks good, one thing though it should be -2 for some of your purchases, -1 for being over your wealth -1 for being more than 15 dc to purchase. Or is it still WIP because I also noticed you've only spent 15 of 24 points & you have tumble for some reason...


----------



## renau1g (Feb 2, 2010)

Tumble will be cross classed. still WIP though, still wokring on background. Need to add in the part about the aikido, etc.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to put my lot in with Orvile Tompkins, a retired man from Texas who moved to Sacramento, if there is still a spot open.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 3, 2010)

Plenty of room. Welcome aboard.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd like to play an police officer... I'll work up some details on him.  Name will be Jeff Fisher.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to play something akin to a samurai in time but I wouldn't want to step on anybodys toes. I have many character ideas lined up after that one so if someone is coming close to that than i will switch to one of these


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking good guys. When a couple more characters are ready. I'll start the IC thread.  

Also, just for fun, when you kill or elude a zombie feel free to add a Zombie Survival Rule that applies to the situation IE: Zombie rule #1 Cardio. These will of course be numbered in the order they happen.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 5, 2010)

Shawn Smith speaking shortly after seeing the first zombies (inspired by an archetype in another game):

_It's like wild west all over again. Life’s gone to hell, and only the strong and mean and tough are left standing. I only need my ride, my shotgun, a gal, and some guys to hang around. What else do I need?
A haircut, a nine-to-fivewaste- of-my-life-make-work kind of pissant job? I don’t think so. Not before the rotten stood up, not know. I’m on the road, wind in my hair. Hey, no helmet laws now, right?
The zombies? I now the films. They’re only a problem if you are slow or stupid. I figure they are just making sure it’s survival of the fittest, like it’s supposed to be. (grins) The only people those slow walkin’ lifeimpaired get are the soft middle class salary slaves and they were already dead . . ._


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2010)

To All: When your character is finished post them here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/271636-zombies-day-one-rg.html#post5079950


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2010)

double post


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you mind if I post a link to my character sheet on myth-weavers?  (just cuz it's an actual sheet lol).


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2010)

Go ahead, just make an additional copy in case the site crashes.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2010)

@OnlytheStrong: Just a few things. For your gear specify what gear is on your person and what in your take home patrol car. Also as far as weapons, they are provided by the Police Department and they do not affect your wealth. If you carry a back up weapon, it will affect your wealth. Also since you are a cop in California you are not required to carry any sort of license for your firearm. Your badge is your license to carry. Other than that it looks pretty good.

Oh and I'll add you to the game thread.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 6, 2010)

I figured I would..... buy it then see if it mattered enough to catch your attention.  Glad it did.  I can play up the spoiled rich kid alittle more     I'll be sure to edit the sheet to show what is on him.  Most of it will be in the car.

*edit*

With the new found money...... I added stuff that officers actually have (a professional walkie talkie and a couple of backup pistols, and some zip tie cuffs)

The backup pistols are Jeff's personal property... Glock 26's.  It's a subcompact 9mm... so it uses the same ammo as his glock 17 but a smaller magazine.  I would think they would have the same stats... but I'll leave that up to you if there is any real mechanical difference.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 6, 2010)

Well here is the first look at my character, Dirk Winchester, retired texan stunt driver turned grease monkey.

I will be getting the backstory and apperance done asap, is it alright that I don't buy a car but hot wire one as quick as possible in game?

[sblock=Dirk Winchester]


```
[B]Name:[/B] Dirk Winchester
```


```
[FONT=Arial][B]Class:[/B] fast hero 1[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Occupation:[/B] Adventurer (Drive, Disable device)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Race:[/B] Human[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Str:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 11 (1d8+2)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Con:[/B] 12 +2 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/a[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Int:[/B] 15  +2 (8p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/a[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Action Points:[/B] 6[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Wealth:[/B] 7[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]               [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Armor:[/B]          10      +0      +0      +3     +0     +0     +3     16[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Touch:[/B] 13             [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]                     [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Fort:[/B]                   +0      +2      X      +2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Ref:[/B]                    +1      +3      X      +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Will:[/B]                   +0      +2      X      +2[/FONT]
 
[B][FONT=Arial]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Arial]Mossberg                      +3       2d8            20/x2[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Languages:[/B] English, Italian, Japanese[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Abilities:[/B] Evasion[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Feats:[/B] Armor prof. (light), Personal Firearms Prof., Vehicle Expert, Windfall[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Skill Points:[/B] 25       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2[/FONT]
[B][FONT=Arial]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Arial]Craft (Mechanical)       4      +2             +6[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Drive                          4      +3    +2      +9[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Disable Device            4      +3    +1      +8[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Hide                           4      +3              +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Move Silently              4      +3              +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Repair                        3      +2              +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Profession                  2      +2     +1     +7[/FONT]
 
[B][FONT=Arial]Equipment:                  Weight[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Arial]Weapon:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Mossberg                           7lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Bags/Boxes:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Range pack                        2lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Clothing:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Uniform                              2lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Computer/Electronics:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Cell phone                            -[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Professional Equipment:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Duct Tape (3)                      3lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Wind Instrument (harmonica)    -[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Survival Gear:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Chemical Light Sticks (10)      2lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]-Road Atlas                           1lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Total Weight:[/B]17lbs[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy        Lift     Push[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Max Weight:[/B]     33lbs 66lbs   100lbs  200lbs  500lbs[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Age:[/B] 32[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Height:[/B] 5'2"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Weight:[/B] 280lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Eyes:[/B] Green[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Hair:[/B] Brown[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Skin:[/B] Caucasian[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 7, 2010)

OnlytheStrong said:


> I figured I would..... buy it then see if it mattered enough to catch your attention. Glad it did. I can play up the spoiled rich kid alittle more  I'll be sure to edit the sheet to show what is on him. Most of it will be in the car.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...




Just a few differences between the Glock 17 and 26: Glock 26: 2d6 damage Crit: 20 Type: Ballistic Range: 20' Mag: 10 box Size: Tiny Weight: 2lb. Special: It doesn't get the +1 mastercraft like the Glock 17 but it does grant a +2 circumstance bonus on Sleight of Hand checks made tocnceal the weapon. Sidenote: If you ever need to you can take magazines out of larger glocks and use them with your Glock 26, but on the same note you can't the magazine from  your 26 and shove it into your 17 because it'd be too shourt.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 7, 2010)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Well here is the first look at my character, Dirk Winchester, retired texan stunt driver turned grease monkey.
> 
> I will be getting the backstory and apperance done asap, is it alright that I don't buy a car but hot wire one as quick as possible in game? [/qoute]
> 
> Hmm...I think that if Zombies are killing people left and right...grand theft auto will be the least of your worries. I'll be adding him to the starting thread.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2010)

Can Jim "Max" see the person eating a part of the victim below?


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 8, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Can Jim "Max" see the person eating a part of the victim below?




From your high vantage point you *can* see it.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, so I'm interested in playing. I've never made a d20 modern character before, but I've got time at work today. I'm thinking of running a college student, taking a semester off to deal with some _personal issues_, when all this fuss starts coming about. More details to follow.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2010)

There's a character generator online that may help. Also, not sure if you're aware, but they also have an SRD. if you google it shouldn't have an issue finding it.

d20 Modern Character Generator


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 9, 2010)

Also feel free to ask any questions you need to and I hope to make your experience with d20 modern enjoyable.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help! Here's the first draft, please pick through it and let me know what I need to fix/edit. 

Background posted.

[sblock=Courtney Tuber - Fast Hero]Name:  Courtney Tuber
Fast Hero 1
Occupation: Student (Genetics), Adventurer


Str:  12 +1 (4p.)     Level: 1            XP: 0
Dex: 18 +4 (16p.)    BAB: +0            Hit points: 10 (d8 + 2 con)
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)     Grapple: +1       Wound points: 15
Int:  14 +2 (6p.)     Action Points: 5
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Init: +4     
Cha: 10 +0 (2p.)     Speed: 35   

Defense: 17 = 10 base + 3 class + 4 dex

Ranged: +4
Melee: +1

Club:  			+1   1d6+1  19-20 10ft range   Piercing
Browning BPS:		+4   2d10   20    30ft range   Ballistic
Barrett Light Fifty:	+4   2d12   20    120ft range  Ballistic
Desert Eagle:   	        +4   2d8    20    40ft range   Ballistic

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +2          +2
Ref:                       1     +4          +5
Will:                       0     +0          +0

Languages: English

Feats: 
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Heroic Surge
Drive-by-Attack
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Moonlighting
Ambidextrous

Skill Points: 28       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Drive                      4    +4          +8
Escape Artist           4    +4          +8
Hide			     4    +4          +8
Know: Earth & Life Science 4    +2          +6
Know: Streetwise           4    +2          +6
Move Silently              4    +4          +8
Tumble			    4    +4          +8 



Talents:
Increased Speed



Equipment:

First Aid Kit
Backpack
Duct Tape
Binoculars - Standard
Compass
Flashlight
Cell Phone
Digital Camera
Concealed Holster
Trail Rations

200 rounds of .50AE ammo
100 rounds of .50 ammo
80 rounds of 10ga ammo

Club
Browning BPS
Barrett Light Fifty
Desert Eagle   

Wealth: 8
Wealth Check (2d4+2=8)

Age: 21
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 174
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue

Background:
Courtney Tuber was a junior at the University of Washington in Seattle. But he wasn’t doing too well. He was a walk-on wide receiver for his first two years, never saw any game time, and when the new coach got hired, Courtney was promptly cut. He took it hard, his studies lacked, his over-abundance of free time got him into a little bit of trouble, whether it be the sauce or a few pills here and there.

To put it succinctly, Courtney was on academic probation. He was back in Sacramento, a city he’d always wanted to leave, so he spent most of his time back over in Oakland staying with friends, or in the mountains hunting. He’d take his old ’87 Toyota truck up and spend a day or two, if he shot anything, great, if not, it allowed him to clear his mind.

And so today, he got up pre-dawn, loaded his gear and guns that he’d already packed the night before, and set off. Maybe he’d get some breakfast at some truck-stop along the way, or maybe he’d just drive right through and find a good spot to hunt.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 9, 2010)

Well someone is packing heat in a big way, with that sort of armory at your disposal you may want to look at Gunslinger. Me being the other fast hero in the group (I think ) I'm going for Speed Demon, so our charcters could work well together.

Just a thought, take it or leave it it's your choice


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2010)

I was going for someone who's on his way to go hunting, which is why he'd have such a large array of guns on his person/in his vehicle. I'm not entirely sure how feasible this is for a 1st level character, however, so if I need to trim back a bit I suppose that's manageable.

I'm feeling that we'll have a lot of overlap between characters, but I didn't want to short myself too much lest I get my brains chomped.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to disagree with overlap, Your character seems to use guns as a weapon of choice where as Dirk Winchester uses the grill, the bumper, the side and the wheels of his car a car as his weapons of choice. If you would be willing to take drive-by-shot (the idea that he learnt it by following quick moving game) there is a potent combination there.

Again I'm just throwing it out there


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2010)

Frozen Messiah said:


> I have to disagree with overlap, Your character seems to use guns as a weapon of choice where as Dirk Winchester uses the grill, the bumper, the side and the wheels of his car a car as his weapons of choice. If you would be willing to take drive-by-shot (the idea that he learnt it by following quick moving game) there is a potent combination there.
> 
> Again I'm just throwing it out there




Consider it done, I was debating between that and the Run feat anyway.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 9, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Consider it done, I was debating between that and the Run feat anyway.




Very good, and welcome aboard


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2010)

Much obliged and Happy Hunting!


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 10, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Thanks for your help! Here's the first draft, please pick through it and let me know what I need to fix/edit.
> 
> Background posted.
> 
> ...




Looks great, just one thing there with the club damage type...other than that it looks great. I'll write you in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

Can somebody help me with the wealth / equipment system?

Need a harley, heavy biker leather outfit, a shotgun and a basball bat.

[sblock=stats]Occupation: Criminal
  Know (streetwise)
  Personal Firearms Proficiency
   (Beretta MP3 1d20+2;2d8)

  Tough 1

Str: 15 (8)
Dex: 14 (6)
Con: 16 (10)
Int: 12 (4)
Wis: 14 (6)
Cha: 10 (2)


  Skills (Ranks only):
  Know (streetwise) 4
  Craft Mechanical 3
  Drive 4
  Spot 3
  Intimidate 1
  Survival 1

  Talent: Second Wind

  Feats:
  Defensive Martial Arts
  Combat Throw

[/sblock]


Shawn Smith speaking shortly after seeing the first zombies (inspired by an archetype in another game):

_It's like wild west all over again. Life’s gone to hell, and only the strong and mean and tough are left standing. I only need my ride, my shotgun, a gal, and some guys to hang around. What else do I need?
A haircut, a nine-to-fivewaste- of-my-life-make-work kind of pissant job? I don’t think so. Not before the rotten stood up, not know. I’m on the road, wind in my hair. Hey, no helmet laws now, right?
The zombies? I now the films. They’re only a problem if you are slow or stupid. I figure they are just making sure it’s survival of the fittest, like it’s supposed to be. (grins) The only people those slow walkin’ lifeimpaired get are the soft middle class salary slaves and they were already dead . . ._


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 10, 2010)

For wealth just roll 2d4+1(criminal occupation) and get your results...

I'd buy the bat (dc 4) 1st because I'm pretty sure it won't affect your wealth. Then the biker gear (dc 9) and then take a 20 on wealth check for the Harley...though I'd buy any other little things that wouldn't affect your wealth 1st.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks. Can I still play? I had seen that the IC thread has already started.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll add you in on the next post, a little later today


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Is Sam Smith my Shawn? Or are many Smiths around here?


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 12, 2010)

Er...ooops...my bad...edited and fixed...feel free to start posting there Sam...er...Shawn...(shrugs shoulders)


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 3, 2010)

Felix: Go ahead and kill Ronald. I'm going to have to pull out of this game. Not enough time to stay caught up like it deserves. I quit my job Monday, and I'm now in the process of looking for something else.

Y'all have fun!


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck and let me know later if you want to jump back in as someone else.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry all for the lack of posting. I've been having computer issues lately as well health issues. I'll have an update soon enough.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 1, 2010)

Could someone post where all of the zombies are because i have no clue what is going on any more, I just need something to base my actions off of.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 3, 2010)

With this last update I posted where all the zombies are/were...hope it helped.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone still around?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

Still around. Perhaps a problem with my subscription 

Edit:


Felix1459 said:


> With this last update I posted where all the  zombies are/were...hope it helped.




Where did you did this?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm around. Let's go in the city and see the carnage!


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 1, 2010)

In that case update coming soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm here too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this game dead or still undead?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 7, 2011)

Shoot it in the head WD, they stay down if you shoot them in the head.


----------

